# اقبل توبتي وساعدني يا يسوع +++++++



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2009)

*سيدي كم عظيمة هي رحمتك وكم عظيم هو صبرك وطول اناتك عليّ انا الخاطئة 
وكم فرصة اعطيتني وكم رسالة ارسلتها لي كي استفيق وارجع اليك واشعر بحجم خطئي
كم جرحت قلبك الرقيق باثامي 


اسال نفسي كثيرا 
لماذا كل هذا التاني والصبر علي الخطاة يا الهي 
هل لاجل انك تريدني وتريد استعادتي اليك
كم انت عظيم يا الهي 
يالي عظم حنانك فانت لاتريد موت الخاطيء مثل ان يرجع وتحيا نفسة 


فانت يا رب لست بحاجة الي توبتي ورجوعي ولكن انا المحتاجة لقبولك لي بعد ما كسرت كل وصياك وانكرتك بافعالي وعدم شهادتي لك وعدم تمجيدي لاسمك امام الاخرين
سامحني يا مخلصي ولاتحجب وجهك عني 
سامحني ولا ترزلني ولا تطردني من بيعتك واسمح لي ان ادنو منك


اشعر باني لو بكيت بقية عمري كلة لن يكفي لتكفيري عن اخطائي ولكن ثقتي واطمئناني 
سببها رحمتك وحنانك يا الهي
راجعة ليك يا الهي فاقبلني واعني حتي المنتهي لكي اخلص واكون لك

ثقتي في نفسي ضعيفة جدا لكن ثقتي بقوتك التي تساندي هي عليها اتكالي لكي لا اعود واحزن قلبك


اقبل توبتي وساعدني يا يسوع واقمني معك في موكب نصرتك ولا تدعني لليد عدوي


كما اقمت كل من كانو قبلي وصيرتهم قديسين​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا بونى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا بونبوناية

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا بونبوناية

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا بونى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...





*ميرسى جدااا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا بونبوناية
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك





*ميرسى جداااااا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2009)

> راجعة ليك يا الهي فاقبلني واعني حتي المنتهي لكي اخلص واكون لك
> 
> ثقتي في نفسي ضعيفة جدا لكن ثقتي بقوتك التي تساندي هي عليها اتكالي لكي لا اعود واحزن قلبك
> 
> ...


​
*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> ​
> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​





*ميرسى جداااا يا هابى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع بجد*
*ميرسى لييييكى*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا  جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## ponponayah (20 يوليو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *موضوع رائع بجد*
> *ميرسى لييييكى*
> *ربنا يعوضك*​




*ميرسى جداااا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (20 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>





*ميرسى جداااا يا جوجو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (20 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا  جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> سلام المسيح





*ميرسى جداااا يا افا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## قيصر (20 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل 

تسلمين


----------



## ponponayah (20 يوليو 2009)

قيصر قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل
> 
> تسلمين





*ميرسى جدااا يا قيصر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
انا سعيدة ان كلامي بيتنقل في المنتديات
يبقي كويس 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88396
جبيتة من منتدي اية يا بوني

انا نزلتة من احساسي لربنا  هنا في منتدي الصلوات 

مرسي يا بوني يا حبي​*


----------



## ponponayah (21 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> انا سعيدة ان كلامي بيتنقل في المنتديات
> يبقي كويس
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88396
> ...





*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقيتى مشهورة على المنتديات  يا رجعا
سورى يا حبى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## twety (21 يوليو 2009)

> اقبل توبتي وساعدني يا يسوع واقمني معك في موكب نصرتك ولا تدعني لليد عدوي


 
*امين يارب اقبل توبتى*
*واقبل حياتى واستلمها انت بين يديك*

*شكرا ياقمر*
*ليكى تقييم منى *


----------



## ponponayah (21 يوليو 2009)

twety قال:


> *امين يارب اقبل توبتى*
> *واقبل حياتى واستلمها انت بين يديك*
> 
> *شكرا ياقمر*
> *ليكى تقييم منى *





*ميرسى جداااا يا تويتى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع كتييير جميييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (22 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع كتييير جميييل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




*ميرسى جدااااا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

_ مناجاه رائعه
الرب يباركك
صلاتك​_


----------



## ponponayah (23 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _ مناجاه رائعه
> الرب يباركك
> صلاتك​_





*ميرسى جداااا يا النهيسى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------

